
Polaris: Keeping Your Kubernetes Clusters Healthy - based2
https://github.com/reactiveops/polaris
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/bpf8so/introduc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/bpf8so/introducing_polaris_keeping_your_kubernetes/)

